# Boyzone star Stephen Gately dies aged 33 RIP



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Am shocked and saddened to hear the sad news that Stephen Gately has died at the age of just 33.

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/news/544219/Boyzone-star-Stephen-Gately-dies.html

My thoughts go to his family, friends and ofcourse the rest of the band



/links


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG what shocking and sad news.

My thoughts are with his family and friends


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Awful News to wake up to today!!

RIP Stephen


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

RIP Stephen I was a huge BZ fan so its a big shock to me

My thoughts are with family and friends


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Im gutted  

I seen Boyzone in concert earlier this year and stephen was fantastic.  He did a version of Beyonces Single Ladies and he was amazing.

So so sad  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

So sad   

RIP Stephen


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

very very sad news


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

very sad news
RIP Stephen

xx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

stephen gately (from boyzone) died last night in majorca at the age of 33  .


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Shocking news - so sad    33 is no age at all


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

So sad, not a fan but it's still sad


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Very sad life is so short, I also saw him when out last week so even more of a shock to think less than a week later he has died.RIP
L x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I cant believe this  

I used to be over the moon with Boyzone when I was young, and they were always brilliant, they were always full of fun particularly Stephen.

Rest in Peace Stephen XXX


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Very sad news, so young as well


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

What terribly sad news. 


RIP Stephen.

C~x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Its his funeral today  

So sad for his family and friends and for all of us who loved to watch him.

RIP Stephen xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree it is so sad, I saw him out and about in London on Tues night and can't believe now he is dead.

RIP
L x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am watching the funeral now, so sad


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm watching it too it is so sad    

                                      lv marie 76xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Was it on tv? 

I just saw some photos on a news site & my heart was breaking


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

It was on Sky News


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I just missed something sky news just said about the daily mail - have they actually apologiesed yet?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

very sad news. Far too young, not his time  

Kay xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Debs said:


> I just missed something sky news just said about the daily mail - have they actually apologiesed yet?


Hm, I don't know; this is the Daily Mail we're talking about. 

The Sky News reprt said someone had made a complaint to the police about the article:
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Showbiz-News/Jan-Moir-Column-Police-Receive-Complaint-About-Gately-Article/Article/200910315408166?lpos=Showbiz_News_Second_Home_Page_Article_Teaser_Region_0&lid=ARTICLE_15408166_Jan_Moir_Column%3A_Police_Receive_Complaint_About_Gately_Article

I read that article for the first time today and I must admit, aside from the "opinion" and "fact" presented by the author, I think it was in dreafully bad taste to write and publish that before the poor man had even been laid to rest. As I say though; the Daily Mail... 

C~x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

What really annoyed me is where she says that 'young fit men at 33 do not just die'..... Yes they do. DH's best friend went to bed one night and never woke up, he was 32 and he was discovered by his 7 year old daughter the next day who couldnt understand why her daddy wouldnt wake up to play with her. This woman is both naive and stupid if she thinks that this kind of thing doesnt happen - they always want to make a big flashy story out of it and I do think that Stephen being gay is being used by the Daily Mail - sort of in an implication about his lifestyle which is bang out of order.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

This also happened to a friend of mine. Can they not just let him rest in peace.

Kay xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Another reason never to buy this awful newspaper!!

Shelley x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ca z - jouralists always try and be contraversial else nobody listens dont they. its discusting. liked reading the sky news stuff ive neverbeen on there before. how upsetting listening to funeral stuff, its such a shame, he was so young, and it shows you life can end any day how scary


----------

